# Sump Questions



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm making a 20Galon Sump for my 150G Tank.

I've never made a Sump before so I've kinda just been reading about it and going with it.

At first my pump was too weak, didn't know how many gp/h to get. So I got a new Pump that does 1330 gp/h submersible. I'm using 1 1/4" pvc for return and output. The tank is drilled on the bottom and all pvc pipe is cemented together.

My problem now is that the Pump is too strong, and runs the return dry. I have a ball valve I'm going to add to it to control the speed but my question is, should I use a "T" and have some of the water return to the sump or would I be able to just use the Ball Valve. I'm just worried if I use only the ball valve that the pump will cause a lot of pressure or ruin the pump. If that doesn't happen with controlling the pump with a valve great.

Long story short, Do I need to "T" off the Return into the Sump or Can I get away with just a ball valve.


Thanks for the help, learned lots about Sumps, Next one will be way better.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Some people say that restricting the flow of pump is bad and can cause the pump to work harder. Not sure if that is true.

What I did was use 2 ball valves and a T. One ball valve leads to the display tank and one goes back towards my sump(fuge section). That way I can control exactly how much water goes where. Generally I have the valve leading to the DY open fully and the line going back to the sump at 1/4 open. Gives me the right level of flow without drying out the return section of the sump.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The should be no problem restricting the pump at the output. They are design to handle that - it is as if they are pushing the water higher.

A T back to the sump has the advantage of keeping detritous from accumulating in the sump as well. In my SW, I have the one return pump supplying to: skimmer, calc reactor, UV and refugium tanks as well.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

You could also look at a larger sump as that would allow a larger amount of water but might not be practical in your case.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not much to add, but check out melevsreef.com for ideas. Look at lots of photos and eventually it get clearer on what you want/need.

Oh. Build a bubble trap. I just found out how necessary they are. Good luck!


----------



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright, the sumps working great now and the waterflows good.

I'm just wondering one last thing .

The drain into the sump makes a very large "gurgaling" noise, every couple mins that drives me crazy. I read that I should vent the drain with a smaller pipe/hose so I cut up an old hose and am using that as the vent to let air in.... But how far down is it suppose to go in the drain, to the very bottom, near the top, half way! No idea sorry >.< 

Thanks again~! ^^


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

There are many solutions to this problem. 

Google durso, or "herbie overflow" and you'll find tonnes of different ways to stop this. It may cause you to redo your drain though. 

Do you have pics of your drain?


----------

